# Taurus 627 Tracker light strike



## Bisley4444 (Aug 2, 2018)

I can't find a heavier spring for the Taurus 627 357 Tracker. It is occasionally misfiring but on the second strike will fire. The gun was bought new so I'm sure the spring is not an after market lighter one from Wolff. It has had, perhaps, 1000 or so rounds through it, mostly light 357 Mag cast bullet loads. 

Firing pin protrusion appears normal as does the gap between the recoil plate, or whatever Taurus calls it, and the cartridge head, The gun is clean and it happens with both factory and reloads.

From what I see on the Wolff site they only make lighter springs, nothing more than factory. So anyone have an idea as to where I might find a stronger spring or otherwise remedy this light strike situation?


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Post pics of the hit primers. Are some of the primers hit harder than others and on any particular chamber? Could be a transfer bar issue? I shot a friends Taurus revolver once and the transfer bar would slightly block the hammer from getting a full strike on one of the chambers as I recall.

You may want to have a gunsmith check it out or perhaps a trip to Taurus may be in order.


----------

